# Felt F85



## trlittle (Jun 18, 2012)

Please give me honest feedback on the Felt F85. I just started biking and am looking to purchase an entry level road bike. A local bike shop had a 2012 model for $868. I have never heard of the Felt brand before but the salesman said it was a solid bike for the price.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

trlittle said:


> Please give me honest feedback on the Felt F85. I just started biking and am looking to purchase an entry level road bike. A local bike shop had a 2012 model for $868. * I have never heard of the Felt brand before but the salesman said it was a solid bike for the price*.


I agree with the salesman. Felt is a top quality brand offering bikes with solid specs in their respective price ranges. 

That said, the bike has to suite your intended uses, fit well and ride/ handling should be to your liking. So if you haven't already done so, get sized/ fitted and head out on the roads for a test ride. 

FWIW Felts 'F' series is race geometry, so they put a rider in a fairly aggressive position with handling consistent with race bikes. Some call it twitchy, some call it responsive, so ride and decide.

If after your test ride you think you might prefer something less aggressive, Felt also offers the 'Z' series, and there are other offerings in both race and relaxed geo... Specialized Allez (race), Secteur (relaxed), Giant TCR (race), Defy (relaxed) among others.


----------



## Miles42 (Mar 28, 2012)

I just bought my first road bike a Felt Z85. I think after research it was the best buy for the money. So far I am really enjoying the ride.


----------



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

How would this bike be for a commuter? I'm in the market and trying to decide which is best.


----------



## TooTallCyclist (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a 2012 Felt F75 and I really like it! The only thing I wish they would have done different was provide a better wheel set and crank. I've already upgraded the wheels and a crank upgrade will be happening soon.


----------



## ibeamcarver (Jul 1, 2011)

I've had a Felt F75 for a few years and put about 8000 miles on it. It is a solid bike and I'm very happy with it. Upgraded wheelset after about 1 yr. Felt is a goo company with very good value for the money. You should make sure the bike fits you and feels right to you. If you are new to the sport or just prefer a bit more of an upright position you might want to look at the Z100 or Z95.


----------



## Miles42 (Mar 28, 2012)

rodzghost said:


> How would this bike be for a commuter? I'm in the market and trying to decide which is best.


I think the Z 85 would be better suited for a commuter. More up right less of a racer profile.


----------



## rodzghost (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks. Looks like I have a contender for the Cannondale Caad8 7 Sora I was initially looking at. I'll definitely need to spend some time testing out other bikes to see which is a good fit.

I personally prefer a more aggressive seating position. They just feel more natural to me.


----------



## slomaro3.4 (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a z35 with bontrager wheels, and a dura ace drivetrain, very solid bike, I commute on it as well as ride it for fun. No complaints from me. Plus when I called felt to get some info on the bike before I got it they were extremely helpful. Good company with pretty darn good products.


----------

